# Blinking LED on motherboard after first setup



## LiamCrockett (Oct 23, 2018)

Hey guys, sorry if this is the wrong forum.

My parts for my new pc arrived today, I assembled it within around 2-3 hours (this is my second custom built pc by myself)

The specs are :
Intel core i7-7700 3.6GHz
2x8GB (16GB) Ram @ 2133MHz (Corsair vengeance)
2TB HDD
250GB SDD
MSI GeForce GTX 1070Ti 8GB DDR5
650w 80+ gold rated power supply
Asus z270h strix gaming motherboard

I booted it up, it launched first time. CPU fan works, 2 pc fans work, the graphics card lights up and fans work, I even connected the pc with hdmi to a monitor and got into bios. It’s recognising the RAM, the CPU, the hard drive, the ssd, yet for some reason the motherboard is blinking red around about the CPU area on the back of the motherboard? And at the power switch bit on the motherboard it’s a constant orange light - the pc seems to be working but these lights are alarming me seeing as how i have just assembled it. 
Can anyone please help or provide some suggestions?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 23, 2018)

you tried looking in your manual to see what those LEDs even mean?


----------



## LiamCrockett (Oct 23, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> you tried looking in your manual to see what those LEDs even mean?


I gave it a quick look but I couldn’t find anything - probably missed it or skimmed over it by accident

It says this but I don’t really understand the blinking red around about the cpu area if it’s recognising it in bios & the fans are working, and the solid amber light down at the bottom right of my motherboard I don’t understand why either, don’t think the manual explains it unless I’m being dumb?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 23, 2018)

.........................................these are the RGB affect LEDs.


----------



## Salty_sandwich (Oct 23, 2018)

tried updating the motherboard bios 

if you have access to another PC then try looking to see if there is an update bios for the motherboard, worth a try at the least.



Solaris17 said:


> .........................................these are the RGB affect LEDs.



 if that's the case then panic over lol


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 23, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> .........................................these are the RGB affect LEDs.



Bingo.  Winner!  

...

Sorry, I'm all out of prizes.


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 23, 2018)

These blinking RGB affect LEDs can be ignored.


----------



## LiamCrockett (Oct 23, 2018)

Regeneration said:


> These blinking RGB affect LEDs can be ignored.





Solaris17 said:


> .........................................these are the RGB affect LEDs.


Okay thank you guys. What about the orange/amber light on the motherboard that doesn’t blink?


----------



## R0H1T (Oct 23, 2018)

LiamCrockett said:


> Okay thank you guys. What about the orange/amber light on the motherboard that doesn’t blink?


They are for special occasions, I think Christmas eve or when your PSU is emitting smoke 

*In all seriousness*, if this is your board then it's all there in the manual ~ https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...AMING/E12509_STRIX_Z270H_GAMING_UM_V3_WEB.pdf

Try searching for LED in the document, there's everything mentioned in there. If it's still unclear, you can point to the LED in question.


----------



## LiamCrockett (Oct 23, 2018)

R0H1T said:


> They are for special occasions, I think Christmas eve or when your PSU is emitting smoke


It’s all a new build though, everything should be working properly. I can get a photo of the orange light for you.


R-T-B said:


> Don't pretend they have a reason beyond "ooh pretty" dude...


So I should be worried ?

Edit: photo of amber light on constantly while machine is on or off as long as it has power to it


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## LiamCrockett (Oct 23, 2018)

Regeneration said:


> View attachment 109220


Thank you so much.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Oct 27, 2018)

Don't panic.  The blinking orange led is the internal onboard HDD led


----------

